

Ask HN: tutorial or sample project to create Web App on Google AppEngine? - entrobit

I am learning web programming on Google App Engine and trying to find a good tutorial or sample project to start, I am planning to use the combination of Python+webapp2+jinja2 on Google App Engine platform. Here is the list that I think I have to know, I am from embedded background (mainly C, C++, Java) - far from the web.&#60;p&#62;Python
Webapp2
Jinja2
Datastore
HTML
CSS
Javascript
JSON
JQuery
.... did I miss anything? seems like web programming is very fragmented and involves lots of technologies.&#60;p&#62;Thanks for reading, much appreciate if you respond.&#60;p&#62;- A New comer.
======
tangue
Have you tried Udacity Web Develoment [1]? You won't learn jquery or
javascript but it's quite a good introduction to App Engine

[1]<https://www.udacity.com/course/cs253>

~~~
entrobit
I did follow through that course and it was a wonderful one, as you said it
doesn't cover javascript (looks like it plays critical role in dynamic web)
nor JQuery/JSON. It is a good start but I am looking for more deeper materials
to get hands on.

